# Kimber vs. Dan Wesson S&W 1911



## psyopwilddog (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a good quality .45 ACP. I'm am at a crossroads between the Kimber 1911 Warrior or a Dan Wesson CCOB .45. I have had the experience of shooting the Dan Wesson and was really impressed with being able to hold a 2 in. group at 30 yds. Has anyone shot the Kimber? I know it was designed for military purpose. Give me some feedback please.


----------



## Boedy (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan Wesson > Kimber ..


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 30, 2009)

psyopwilddog said:


> I'm looking at buying a good quality .45 ACP. I'm am at a crossroads between the Kimber 1911 Warrior or a Dan Wesson CCOB .45. I have had the experience of shooting the Dan Wesson and was really impressed with being able to hold a 2 in. group at 30 yds. Has anyone shot the Kimber? I know it was designed for military purpose. Give me some feedback please.



What's your price range? Intended use?  A lot of great choices out there. Kimber would not be in my list personally, but we wont open that can O worms...:2c:


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a Kimber custom compact,,,, I looooove it.  It shoots tight -- like the best comp .45's I used in the Corps.  Here's some of last week's results.  Two mags from 10 yards away, shooting face pairs from the holster.


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 30, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I have a Kimber custom compact,,,, I looooove it.  It shoots tight -- like the best comp .45's I used in the Corps.  Here's some of last week's results.  Two mags from 10 yards away, shooting face pairs from the holster.



So where are you shooting in MA? PM if that's a PERSEC question for you. :confused:


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 30, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> So where are you shooting in MA? PM if that's a PERSEC question for you. :confused:



I joined the Plymouth Rod and Gun Club, last month actually.  Nice place,  200 yards deep outdoors, with pistol and rifle bays.  I've been mostly shooting Molly, my 700PSS.  But I did buy and shoot some .45 ammo last week.  Nice indoor range, _but I haven't shot in it yet_.  And a nice fishing hole, that I haven't fished yet. :doh:  I've been going at least once a week.  If you're in the area -- lets do range time.  You can play with my gun.    That sounds soooo gay, sorry.

http://www.plymouthrodandgun.org/


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 30, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I joined the Plymouth Rod and Gun Club, last month actually.  Nice place,  200 yards deep outdoors, with pistol and rifle bays.  I've been mostly shooting Molly, my 700PSS.  But I did buy and shoot some .45 ammo last week.  Nice indoor range, _but I haven't shot in it yet_.  And a nice fishing hole, that I haven't fished yet. :doh:  I've been going at least once a week.  If you're in the area -- lets do range time.  You can play with my gun.    That sounds soooo gay, sorry.
> 
> http://www.plymouthrodandgun.org/



If they have a decent outdoor range where you can set up some IDPA type targets, and shoot at them, I GTG. That range is probably an hour drive or so. I'm still a member at Braintree, but their range just went from bad to worse for anyone that wants to do more then just stand at a static 9 yard line and shoot. I'm looking to join another club where I can go set up a few targets out doors and shoot them as I see fit. 

Let me know what your work schedule is like and we can meet up.


----------



## Hush (Oct 30, 2009)

Nashoba Sportsman's Club in Acton is pretty light on restrictions.  During the week, you will most often find you're the only person there.  Outdoor up to 100 yards, no indoor.  Cheap, and quiet. http://www.nashobasportsmansclub.com/


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 30, 2009)

Hush said:


> Nashoba Sportsman's Club in Acton is pretty light on restrictions.  During the week, you will most often find you're the only person there.  Outdoor up to 100 yards, no indoor.  Cheap, and quiethttp://www.nashobasportsmansclub.com/



Thanx for the info. That's right by Harvard, which is by far my favorite club. It's a choice between driving the extra distance for a great club (Harvard) or something closer which would fit my needs, like Hudson or Worcester. I can get to the Worcester in about 20 mins.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have a problem going up to $1300-$1500. I want if for personal protection and to go to the range with when I want. Accuracy is a must. I am a good solid shooter and I want a good consistant weapon. My newest weapon is a KHAR TP.45. The trigger action seems very long, and have had to make changes to where I place my finger on the trigger to get consistant groups. That I'm not pleased with due to muscle memory to where I'm used to place my finger on ther trigger when shit hits the fan. The Dan Wesson CCOB I picked up and was immediately placing tight groups at 30 yds. I was very impressed with the weapon. I just don't know much about the Kimber and wanted to know what some you other guys thought.


----------



## TheWookie (Nov 2, 2009)

psyopwilddog said:


> I don't have a problem going up to $1300-$1500. I want if for personal protection and to go to the range with when I want. Accuracy is a must. I am a good solid shooter and I want a good consistant weapon. My newest weapon is a KHAR TP.45. The trigger action seems very long, and have had to make changes to where I place my finger on the trigger to get consistant groups. That I'm not pleased with due to muscle memory to where I'm used to place my finger on ther trigger when shit hits the fan. The Dan Wesson CCOB I picked up and was immediately placing tight groups at 30 yds. I was very impressed with the weapon. I just don't know much about the Kimber and wanted to know what some you other guys thought.



 I got my Kimber at the Norfolk Base Exchange in 1998 for $589 -- today, in this crazy state they call Massachesetts - that gun is worth 1300 - 1500, which blows my mind. 

The only bad thing that I'll say about my Kimber, _and I could probably end the issue by polishing up the feed ramp_,,, but it doesn't shoot crappy range ammo very well.  When I shoot 230 grain ammo I've never had a single malfunction.  But if I get cheap and shoot the 165 or even some 185 -- I've had some failure to feed issues.  Nothing a little IA can't fix, but I've taken note.  

But as my primary carry weapon - 230 grains in the lowest I'll carry and like I said I've NEVER had any issues with that.  My Kimber just doesn't seem to like crappy ammo,,, unlike some .45s -- they'll chew through anything.  :2c:

Could also have something to do with the fact that I have a compact and  only a 4 inch barrel?  Somebody on the range said that, I dunno.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 2, 2009)

My personal thoughts are that Kimber is worth the money, they are some of the most accurate 1911 platforms I have shot “tactical/ practical”. The Custom II I have been using now holds 1.5 -2 inch groups at 25 yards supported (groups shot with Military Match). For a tactical pistol you can’t beat that. I have not had any failures in my Custom II, nor have I had any feeding issues.

I disagree with some of the issues brought up about the series II fire pin safeties, but it is something to be aware of when buying a carry gun. Will Brinks and 82nd will go in to great detail if you ask them too. My personal thoughts on it (based of several talks with gunsmiths from my area) are that it is an operator disassembly/ reassembly problem and not a manufacture problem. I personally prefer a firing pin safety, but that is personal preference. 

As for cost vs. reliability I will always steer people towards Kimber and the Springfield Armory 1911’s, Kimber’s are a little more accurate then SA’s IMO but a lil fine tuning can do wonders on a SA as well.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> As for cost vs. reliability I will always steer people towards Kimber and the Springfield Armory 1911’s, Kimber’s are a little more accurate then SA’s IMO but a lil fine tuning can do wonders on a SA as well.



While I don't have anywhere near the rounds downrange that some of you have (there's the caveat), I love my Springfield Armory 1911. The few failure to feed issues I've had with it were all magazine related. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------

